# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  لا تنسونا من دعائكم اخوتي اخوات في الله

## أم البشرى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده نبي الهدى محمد بن عبدالله..
اخوتي في الله.....استودعكم الله الذي لا تضيع ودائعه ...
انا ماضٍيت لأبتعد عن المنتدى  لمدة لا اعرف كم ستدوم لأسباب لا اود ذكرها  -اسباب شخصية-..... ولكني مفارقة وطالبة منكم الدعاء في ظهر الغيب فانا في امس الحاجة لدعائكم ....لعل الله يفرج عنا كربتنا
مغادرة وانا احمل ذكريات جميلة لأيام اجمل عشتها في هذا المنتدى واستفدت منه اكثر مما استفدته في مكان اخر......نرجو من الله ان يبارك في هذا المجلس الراقي والمفيد 
...ولكل فرد فيكم اقول: إن اخطأت عليك فحللني وسامحني ..
وأسأل الله أن يوفقكم لما يحب ويرضى..
بارك الله فيكم اخوتي في الله وغفرالله لي ولكم ولوالدي ووالديكم..
والحمدلله رب العالمين
اختكم في الله   طالبة منكم الدعاء في ظهر الغيب  4/3/2009

----------


## أم البشرى

ارجو من كل من يقرأ الموضوع ان يدعو لي بدعوة صادقة خالصة لوجه الله خصوصا في هذه الظروف الصعبة 
هذا المهم عندي وليس شيئ غيره
وانا بدوري ادعوا لكل شخص في المجلس بدوام الصحة والعافية والسداد في القول والراي والعمل 
ودمتم في رعاية الله وحفظه

----------


## إمام الأندلس

بارك الله فيك أختي الفاضلة وأسأل الله الكريم رب العرش العظيم أن ييسر لك الخير والتوفيق أينما رحلت وارتحلت..

----------


## أبو أويس الفَلاَحي

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك
وأسأله عز و جل أن يلبسك ثوب الصحة والعافية
وأسأله جل شأنه أن يعيدكِ إلى المنتدى عاجلٍ غير آجلٍ
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## البتول

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
فرج الله همك , وكشف كربك .

----------


## فيصل بن المبارك أبو حزم

لا إله إلا الله ..
نسأل الله لك العفو و العافية ...
وننتظر رجوعك سالمة مسلمة ...
و الله المستعان

----------


## أبو يوسف الحلبي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أسأل الله القدير أن يفرّج عنك وعن كل من تحبين الهمّ والغمّ والمرض، وأن يرفع العسر عنك وعنهم ، وأن يبدله باليسر والفرح والراحة والطمأنينة والسعادة، إنه سميع عليم.
وأوصيك أختي بالدعاء والصدقة وصلة الأرحام.

----------


## أمين بن محمد

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يحقّق لكي ما تتمنّينه في خاطرك، و أن يعيدكي سالمة غانمة إلى ربوع هذا المجلس المبارك، و الله المستعان.

----------


## عبدالعزيز الحربي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
فرج الله همك , وكشف كربك .

----------


## ام عبيدة

اختي الكريمة عفاك الله وشفاك وحقق لك ما بخاطرك 
اللهم اشفي انت الشافي  لا شفاء غير شفاءك شفاء لا يغادر سقما 
اللهم فك كرب اختنا الكريمة وردها لنا سالمة معافا 
اعلمي اختي ان الله اذا احب عبدا ابتلاه 
واذا اغلق باب رزق فتح غيره فقط توكل عليه وهو يرزقك من حيت لا تحتسب 
وعليك بالصدقة كما قال لك اخونا الفاضل يقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ((داووا مرضاكم بالصدقة))

----------


## صالح المحمد

أسأل الله القدير أن يفرّج عنك وعن كل من تحبين الهمّ والغمّ والمرض، وأن يرفع العسر عنك وعنهم ، وأن يبدله باليسر والفرح والراحة والطمأنينة والسعادة، إنه سميع عليم.
وأوصيك أختي بالدعاء والصدقة وصلة الأرحام.

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

أختي الدره المكنونه

التائبه إلى الله

لماذا الرحيل؟؟
بل هذا ماتبحثين عنه هنا الأخوه الناصحين لكي ..بل والذين يدعون لكي
أختي أسأل الله لكي الثبات حتى الممات
فتمسكي بدينك وثقي بربك واجعلي كتاب الله وسنة رسوله نصب عينيكي..

وأكثري من الاستغفار والدعاء ....وأكرر الاستغفار

----------


## خَــــالِد

أسأل الله القدير أن يفرّج عنك وعن كل من تحبين الهمّ والغمّ والمرض، وأن يرفع العسر عنك وعنهم ، وأن يبدله باليسر والفرح والراحة والطمأنينة والسعادة، إنه سميع عليم.

----------


## أم البشرى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

إخوتي أخواتي الافاضل كل باسمه ولقبه أشكركم جزيل الشكر على دعائكم  جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم وجعل لكم  في كل حرف حسنة 

الحمد الله لقد عدنا الي بيتنا التاني الذي به تحيا القلوب وهذا طبعا بفضل الله ثم بفضل دعواتكم 

راجيتا المولى عز وجل أن يديم الصحة والعافية عليكم وعلى اولادكم واهليكم 

وان يمن عليكم بالقوة والصبر والصحة والتوفيق

----------


## أبو أويس الفَلاَحي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
عودا حميدا مباركا
ومرحبا بك في بيتك الثاني وبيت كل طالب للحق
فنسأل الله أن ينفع بهذا الصرح العلمي المبارك

----------


## أمين بن محمد

و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
الحمد لله حمدا كثيرا طيّبا مباركا فيه مباركا عليه كما يحبّ ربّنا و يرضى
هنيئا لكِ برجوعك، و هنيئا لك بهذا المنتدى المبــارك.
 و الحمد لله على الاستجابة.

----------


## أم البشرى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> عودا حميدا مباركا
> ومرحبا بك في بيتك الثاني وبيت كل طالب للحق
> فنسأل الله أن ينفع بهذا الصرح العلمي المبارك


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم وجزيت الجنة ونعيها قرب الحبيب المصطفى  صلى الله عليه وسلم 
صدقت اخي الكريم بيت كل طالب حق لا نعرف قيمته حتى نبتعد عنه 
نسال الله ان يبارك فيه وينفع به 



> عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
> الحمد لله حمدا كثيرا طيّبا مباركا فيه مباركا عليه كما يحبّ ربّنا و يرضى
> هنيئا لكِ برجوعك، و هنيئا لك بهذا المنتدى المبــارك.
> و الحمد لله على الاستجابة.


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بارك الله فيك علي دعاءك اخي الكريم وجزاك مصاحبة الحبيب في اعلي الجنان 
صدقت اخي الكريم الحمد الله  حمدا كثيييييييييرا علي الاستجابة

قال تعالى : {وَإِذا سَأَلَكَ عِبادِي عَنِّي فَإِنِّي قَرِيبٌ أُجِيبُ دَعْوَةَ الدّاعِ إِذا دَعانِ} ثم قال: {فَلْيَسْتَجِيب  وا لِي وَلْيُؤْمِنُوا بِي لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْشُدُونَ[البقرة: 2/186] 

عن أبي الدرداء -رضي الله عنه- قال : قال رسول الله : ( دعاء المرء المسلم مستحاب لأخيه بظهر الغيب عند رأسه ملك موكل به كلما دعا لأخيه بخير قال الملك : آمين ولك بمثل ذلك )

فلا تحرمونا من خالص دعائكم

----------


## زكرياء الجزائري

عودة موفقة

----------


## أم البشرى

> عودة موفقة


بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم  ووفقك لكل خير 
عدنا سالمين غانمين  ولله الحمد  والمنة ونشكر الله العلي القدير الذي ازاح عنا الهم وعوضنا الصبر عند الابتلاء وهذا كله بفضل الله ثم  بفضل دعواتكم الخالصة  لنا اخي الكريم فشكرا لكم جميعا 

وودت ان اشكر كل شخص في هذا المجلس الذي شارك معنا في الدعاء و لكم مني الدعاء الخالص فجزاكم الله عني الف خير ......
دمت في رعاية الله وحفظه

----------


## الذاكرة لله

هنيئا لكِ برجوعك، و هنيئا لك بهذا المنتدى المبــارك
عودة موفقة ان شاء الله 
أسأل الله الكريم رب العرش العظيم أن ييسر لك الخير والتوفيق أينما كنتي

----------


## أم البشرى

> هنيئا لكِ برجوعك، و هنيئا لك بهذا المنتدى المبــارك
> عودة موفقة ان شاء الله 
> أسأل الله الكريم رب العرش العظيم أن ييسر لك الخير والتوفيق أينما كنتي


آ آ آ آ آ آ آ آ آ آ آ آ آ آ آ مــــــــــــين

_بارك الله فيك أختي الفاضلة علي دعواتك الطيبة ولك بمثل ما دعوتي_ 

_نحمد الله حمدا كثييييييييرا أنه عوضنا كل الخير بعد الإبتلاء_

----------

